# Sony RX1 Full Frame sensor Compact leaked photos / rumor



## Aglet (Sep 9, 2012)

This is going to cause a lot of buzz!

http://photorumors.com/2012/09/09/breaking-sony-rx1-the-first-full-frame-compact-camera/


fixed 35mm f/2 lens apparently

and a hefty price tag of $3k


----------



## Axilrod (Sep 10, 2012)

Yeah it's pretty amazing to have a FF sensor in a body that small, but I don't know about a fixed lens. It's one thing if you can remove it, but being stuck with a 35mm focal length? Granted if you have to be stuck with one focal length that's not a bad one to have. Pretty amazing where the technology is going.


----------



## risc32 (Sep 10, 2012)

This is what i would have liked canon to have offered us with their mirrorless design. Honestly, i don't even remember anything about what they did offer or if it's since been released. Yeah, the spec sheet must have got me very excited. it must have been a "me too" product.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 10, 2012)

Cameras are obsoleted in 3-5 years, often sooner. Having a 3K body with fixed lens that will be obsolete in 5 years or less seems like overkill. I'd prefer to buy a good lens that will last for 20 or more years, and a cheap body that can be sold in 4 or 5 years. With Sony's record of poor product support, they will likely walk away from it in three years.
I think this is a very limited product, aimed at those with money to burn.


----------



## EchoLocation (Sep 10, 2012)

When I saw this post this morning(i'm in China,) I instantly thought that it would be my next camera. Then I opened the posting and saw a fixed focal length!!!!
If this had been a FF mirrorless with a 35mm Zeiss Kit lens at 3000 bucks I would've preordered. If this camera was 1600 bucks I would be extremely tempted....
If I bought this camera, i'd love it, but in one year when an interchangable lens version of this camera comes out i'd regret paying so much money for it.
I really want this camera, but for 3000 dollars I'd like something with a little more options than one focal length and no viewfinder(also, is there a shutter speed dial?)


----------



## GuardianFlash (Sep 10, 2012)

Hmm, this, or a Nikon D600 with a nice lens?


----------



## moreorless (Sep 10, 2012)

GuardianFlash said:


> Hmm, this, or a Nikon D600 with a nice lens?



At that price I think the RX1 would need to have the D800 sensor or a really exceptional lens in order to appeal.

Infact I think that could be a smart move, play off of the D800 sensor hype and appeal to users who don't want an SLR< are tied into another system or don't believe Sony will support SLR's aswell as Canon/Nikon.


----------



## cliffwang (Sep 10, 2012)

My wife has been looking for a compact camera for a while. She would like this camera except for the price. I feel this camera might be failed with the high price tag. Just wonder how many compact camera users would like to pay 3000 for a camera?


----------



## NormanBates (Sep 10, 2012)

admittedly, the target demographic is not huge, but if that lens is as nice as it could be, it's a great deal; nice zeiss lenses are not cheap


----------



## wockawocka (Sep 10, 2012)

Just get a 5D3 with the 40mm Pancake.

It's a bit bigger but miles better.


----------



## simonxu11 (Sep 10, 2012)

I like the RX1 except the price.
Why always think Canon is better


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 10, 2012)

epic fail! No lens mount, no zoom = no go.
like Sigma DP1, DP2, Leica X-1 ... dead in the water. 

I will never buy a one-focal-length camera.


----------



## peederj (Sep 10, 2012)

It's sexy but I'm still very happy with the RX100, which fits in the pocket this won't. This is a Japanese Leica, it's supposed to hang in a nice leather case around your neck (thus no grip) and take decent photos anywhere (including low light). You are expected to crop down to zoom, and the sensor has enough resolution to do so pretty well for this type of buyer.

The bigger opportunity is the rumored E-mount (Sony's mirrorless mount) supporting this full frame sensor. That will allow Sony to accept anyone's lenses and provide a nice full frame image from a tiny NEX-style body. We don't have a Canon equivalent yet announced.

Can anyone confirm whether the Canon mirrorless EF-M mount is big enough to support a full frame sensor? Because if it isn't it may be a very short-lived mount that Canon is forced to abandon when FF E-mount becomes the rage.


----------



## tron (Sep 10, 2012)

Not bad but as with Fuji, Sony most probably will introduce an interchangeable lens version in the near future (assuming all this is real and not a fantasy). However, I will stick to my 5DMkII and 35mm 1.4 L. Although bigger it's free since I already have it ;D (plus it accepts the rest of my Canon lenses ;D )


----------



## wockawocka (Sep 10, 2012)

I'll say it again, why would I want this when I have a 5D3 and a 40mm pancake?

Yes it's smaller but I'd be giving up my viewfinder and the ability to change lenses.

Overall, if you drew a line between each corner it isn't much smaller either.

Will I have to use Sony's proprietry hotshoe and memory card format too?

How much is it again? :


----------



## moreorless (Sep 10, 2012)

tron said:


> Not bad but as with Fuji, Sony most probably will introduce an interchangeable lens version in the near future (assuming all this is real and not a fantasy). However, I will stick to my 5DMkII and 35mm 1.4 L. Although bigger it's free since I already have it ;D (plus it accepts the rest of my Canon lenses ;D )



I'm guessing that belief they will follow Fuji could well hold back alot of buyers.

The problem I see aswell is that if the rumours are correct and its a 24MP sensor for $2800 it doesnt really seem like great value. The D600 with exactly the same sensor and the D6 with a similar one both look likely to be alot cheaper than that so unless the Ziess lens really is an exceptional performer where is the money saved for losing alot of features?

I spose they'll probabley get a few rich novelty buyers but the price is going to need to come down alot to have a wider appeal IMHO.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 10, 2012)

Not be able to swap lenses? I'll buy it if the price around $700-$800, not $3000 price tag.


----------



## IronChef (Sep 10, 2012)

wockawocka said:


> I'll say it again, why would I want this when I have a 5D3 and a 40mm pancake?
> 
> Yes it's smaller but I'd be giving up my viewfinder and the ability to change lenses.
> 
> ...



This camera is clearly aimed at rich photo enthusiasts/pros who likely already have a DSLR and would like to have a high quality compact option. If go a few posts back, you can see it's much smaller than the MK3 body.


----------



## bornshooter (Sep 10, 2012)

over priced junk...no good to me with a fixed lens pointless.


----------



## cliffwang (Sep 10, 2012)

IronChef said:


> wockawocka said:
> 
> 
> > I'll say it again, why would I want this when I have a 5D3 and a 40mm pancake?
> ...



I am not a rich guy and not a PRO. My wife like a compact and high quality camera and zoom is not important for her. Unfortunately, her budget is no more than 1.5K. If this one is really good and under 2K, I could buy it for her.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 11, 2012)

cliffwang said:


> IronChef said:
> 
> 
> > wockawocka said:
> ...


Just wait a year, and the used price may be 1.5K


----------



## moreorless (Sep 11, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Just wait a year, and the used price may be 1.5K



..or perhaps a bit longer. My first thought when I saw this is that its going to be a great used buy in 2-3 years time ala the Fuji 690 cameras with fixed lenses.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 11, 2012)

Sony must done something right to already have people comparing it directly to the 5d3 :

This is a compact camera which the 5d isn't. Never(!) underestimate people's will and funds to get a smaller sized camera. After 15 years of selling this stuff I can safely say that for 90% of people getting a camera size is HUGE reason (no pun intended). And people have been paying insane amount of money to get smaller products since ever.

If this will be a huge seller, I don't think, but for Sony to be the first and for us to see the tech is here is WAY more significant.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 11, 2012)

peederj said:


> Can anyone confirm whether the Canon mirrorless EF-M mount is big enough to support a full frame sensor?



Canon EOS-M mount is not large enough for an FF-sensor. It's confirmed. A search here will guide you to the relevant threads.

I very much doubt that Sony's E-mount is large enough for an FF sensor.


----------



## dr croubie (Sep 11, 2012)

Viggo said:


> Sony must done something right to already have people comparing it directly to the 5d3 :



Yeah they did.

The pricetag.


----------



## Gulado (Sep 11, 2012)

moreorless said:


> GuardianFlash said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, this, or a Nikon D600 with a nice lens?
> ...



The sensor that sits in the D800 is a Sony sensor, so chances are that they will be very similar.


----------



## simonxu11 (Sep 11, 2012)

AvTvM said:


> peederj said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone confirm whether the Canon mirrorless EF-M mount is big enough to support a full frame sensor?
> ...


A full frame E-mount camcorder VG900 will be announced tomorrow
http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/filmmaker-will-not-beleve-me-on-this-nex-vg900-full-frame-e-mount-camera-for-a-tiny-bit-more-than-3-000-euro/


----------



## moreorless (Sep 11, 2012)

Gulado said:


> moreorless said:
> 
> 
> > GuardianFlash said:
> ...



The rumour is its the 24MP sensor which looks like its going to be released for half the price in the D600.

My point was that recently other manifacturers have used fixed lens cameras as a way of offering tech to the market(X100, G1X, DP2M) at a lower price without damaging the value of there interchangle lens models.

Sony could potentially do that by either offering the RX1 with either the D600 or D800 sensor at the same price as those cameras without a good lens.

As it is they seem to be banking on the space saving alone being a big enough draw to get people to pay the same price and lose alot of features for smaller size alone.


----------



## tron (Sep 11, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Sony must done something right to already have people comparing it directly to the 5d3 :
> ...


 ;D


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 11, 2012)

AvTvM said:


> epic fail! No lens mount, no zoom = no go.
> like Sigma DP1, DP2, Leica X-1 ... dead in the water.
> 
> I will never buy a one-focal-length camera.



X100 anyone? One of the most popular cams around until the x-pro 1.

This is just awesome, I applaud you sony.


----------



## moreorless (Sep 11, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > epic fail! No lens mount, no zoom = no go.
> ...



Look at the X-pro 1's price compaired to the X100 though, your getting the most hyped feature of both cameras in the hybrid EVF/OVF AND a good 35mm equivilent lens for less than the price of the interchangeble lens body by itself.

$2800 on the other hand looks to be far more than the price of the new Nikon D600 which will have a similar sensor and a similar price to that camera and a good quality lens so its really the minaturisation yout paying for.

I can't imagine many users preffering the RX1 to an interchangeble lens equivilent.


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 11, 2012)

moreorless said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > AvTvM said:
> ...



Your forgetting that this has never been done before. FF digital sensor in a body around the size of an X100, it has no direct competitor. Plus, Zeiss make's fantastic lenses.

The only some-what competition would be a Leica M9. I wished canon had the guts to do a FF mirrorless kinda like this.

D600? With a 35mm F/1.8? The IQ would be quite terrible unless you got the 35mm 1.4G but, wait you've just spent the same amount of money as the RX1.


----------



## drjlo (Sep 12, 2012)

First-look Video of Sony RX1. Looks like the lens has switch for macro (0.2-0.35m) but not sure if true 1:1 macro. Also, it looks quite ugly to me personally in that dull, cheap-looking black and flat looks. 

EXCLUSIVE! Sony's New Compact Digital Full Frame Camera the RX1!


----------



## Viggo (Sep 12, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > epic fail! No lens mount, no zoom = no go.
> ...



+1 Absolutely. SOny might have some odd "standards" but they showed a long time ago that they are SERIOUS about digital photography, and back in the day I had ALL the dsc-p# cameras from Sony, (P10 my absolute favorite) Sync flash at 1/1000s and of the very best looking cameras around. Plus they were about 50 million times faster than the Ixus's.

Sony, you might not be best at everything, but you have the biggest balls and push everyone else and always go where no concervative Canon or Nikon man will go. Awesome!!! I've been waiting for FF (digital) compact since, hm, ever?


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 12, 2012)

Instead of the RX-1 and A99 Sony should hav announced not only the APS-C NEX-6 but also a very similar and only slightly larger NEX-9 with FF sensor.


----------



## bornshooter (Sep 12, 2012)

can someone please tell me if i am missing something.here my problem.. sony make a full frame small camera great wonderful but they make it a fixed lens whats the point in that?and the price is ridiculous!!! if they made it interchangeable lenses then yeah the price would be justifiable to me this is a big massive FAIL.


----------



## simonxu11 (Sep 12, 2012)

bornshooter said:


> can someone please tell me if i am missing something.here my problem.. sony make a full frame small camera great wonderful but they make it a fixed lens whats the point in that?and the price is ridiculous!!! if they made it interchangeable lenses then yeah the price would be justifiable to me this is a big massive FAIL.


The target audience of this camera is quite small according to the specs and price. IMO it's more like a concept than an actual product, it sends a message to Canon&Nikon that you guys are too afraid to try something special but I'm not.
I think the eos-M is an epic fail, it looks like a generation behind others and it's not even on the market yet. It may sell well due to its brand but as a product it's so mediocre to be honest.

Sonyalfarumors.com mentioned a few times that a full frame nex will be announced next year


----------



## bornshooter (Sep 12, 2012)

simonxu11 said:


> bornshooter said:
> 
> 
> > can someone please tell me if i am missing something.here my problem.. sony make a full frame small camera great wonderful but they make it a fixed lens whats the point in that?and the price is ridiculous!!! if they made it interchangeable lenses then yeah the price would be justifiable to me this is a big massive FAIL.
> ...


i agree with the eos -m but this sony rx1 could be amazing if they just made it with interchangeable lenses paying that much and being limited to that focal length is just wrong.I love street photography and it would be good for that but not at that price should be under £1000 uk pounds no more.


----------



## distant.star (Sep 12, 2012)

.
I puzzle a bit over the self-interested marketing expert commentators here declaring this an "epic fail" and other such jargon-driven nonsense.

While I'm not putting $3000 into the product myself, I know some established street photographers of high reputation who will if it's fast enough (speaking shutter lag, not AV). I can also see some serious landscapers, cityscapers, seascapers, etc. going for it if the lens will support their needs.

From a marketing standpoint, it's a niche product. At the moment, it's unique and that will carry the experiment perhaps to small profitability. It's going to be interesting to watch. Personally, I may rent one if Roger decides to offer it. Yes, hint.

For those without long memory of the photography equipment world, we have a limitless history of companies throwing something out there to see what will happen. Hell, I've got a Pentax 110-film SLR, for example. This happens less often now that MBA types run most companies by numbers -- but I sure celebrate Sony for putting it out there.

And who knows, maybe they ran their numbers right, and this thing will somehow succeed. I think it's worth cheering.


----------



## simonxu11 (Sep 12, 2012)

bornshooter said:


> simonxu11 said:
> 
> 
> > bornshooter said:
> ...


Fiji's x100 with its apsc sensor was announced @ 1000 uk pounds, so there's no way a full frame sensor with that zeiss lens should be under 1000 pounds. But I think it should be priced around $2000, $2800 is jut too steep.


----------



## Scott (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm actually really excited about this camera. If the auto-focus is fast and accurate and the manual controls are snappy (unlike most P&S) I can see myself getting one of these. 
I'm not at all afraid of having a 35mm fixed lens stuck on the camera as my 5dii and Leica M6 pretty much have that focal length attached at all times. 
This could well be the camera that goes EVERYWHERE with me...


----------



## Bennymiata (Sep 21, 2012)

When I want to use a compact camera, I'll just stick to my wife's G1X.

$3K for a fixed lens compact, even with a FF sensor, is just way over the top IMHO.


----------



## Albi86 (Sep 22, 2012)

Concerning the price, I think many of you forget there's a Zeiss 35mm f/2 in front of that tiny thing


----------



## tron (Sep 23, 2012)

Albi86 said:


> Concerning the price, I think many of you forget there's a Zeiss 35mm f/2 in front of that tiny thing


It's a Zeiss that costs 800-1000 tops!


----------



## Albi86 (Sep 23, 2012)

Sample images: 

http://www.sony.jp/cyber-shot/lineup/DSC-RX1_photo-sample.html

They look amazing to me. The Zeiss lens has a very nice bokeh and color rendition.


----------



## drjlo (Sep 27, 2012)

Albi86 said:


> Sample images:
> 
> http://www.sony.jp/cyber-shot/lineup/DSC-RX1_photo-sample.html
> 
> They look amazing to me. The Zeiss lens has a very nice bokeh and color rendition.



Shutter speed for the first photo was 2 sec and 3.2 sec for second photo. Even fastest shutter speed used was 1/25. I agree the photos are nice, but looks like they had the camera on tripod with likely very careful and deliberate technique. I would like to see more real-world, hand-held shots myself ;D


----------



## bycostello (Nov 30, 2012)

nice but too pricey for me to consider..


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 30, 2012)

6D + pancake. Yummier!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 30, 2012)

Viggo said:


> Sony must done something right to already have people comparing it directly to the 5d3 :


So, if I compare it to my disposable 35mm Kodak, what does that tell you about Sony?
Anyone can compare any product to any other.


----------



## distant.star (Nov 30, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Sony must done something right to already have people comparing it directly to the 5d3 :
> ...



I gave my five-year-old niece one of those Kodak "disposable" cameras at Thanksgiving to take pictures of the day. She did a pretty good job, and the prints are surprisingly good.


----------



## EvilTed (Nov 30, 2012)

Comparing a 5DMK3 + 40mm pancake to this is ridiculous.
It's about size, weight and stealth if you are into street photography.

I have a 5DMK3 + 40mm pancake and it's just too heavy and too damn obvious compared to my Fuji X-Pro 1.
Use the right tool for the right job.

Me, I prefer the Fuji and have ordered a Leica M.
The Canon I'll keep for taking pictures of my kid 

ET


----------



## distant.star (Nov 30, 2012)

EvilTed said:


> It's about size, weight and stealth if you are into street photography.



Your opinion about the "right tool" for street photography is your opinion about what works for you and you alone.

There are as many "right tools" and different ways of doing street photography as there are people with visual recording devices.

Your way of doing street photography is not my way of doing street photography. Please do not make such statements.


----------



## spinworkxroy (Nov 30, 2012)

Sony made this for one reason..because they can.
If you don't like it don't buy it.
People who will buy this buy it because they know they want it. There's no need to compare it to anything because there isn't anything like it. If you need to compare, chances are your won't buy it anyways right?


----------



## Nishi Drew (Nov 30, 2012)

tron said:


> Albi86 said:
> 
> 
> > Concerning the price, I think many of you forget there's a Zeiss 35mm f/2 in front of that tiny thing
> ...



What I heard though, is that's no Zeiss lens, it's a design collaboration between Zeiss and Sony, Sony made the lens with some Zeiss expertise, or just enough support to justify slapping a Zeiss logo on the thing. If it were actually a Zeiss lens, the RX1 wouldn't be $2800


----------



## Neutral (Nov 30, 2012)

Viggo said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > This is just awesome, I applaud you sony.
> ...



Glad to see that there are number of people who understand what it is all about in general prospective.
It was my dream as well to have compact high quality FF mirrorless camera with one of the best lenses so that I could always carry it with me. And I am very glad to see that achievement from Sony. It could be very good complement to the 1Dx – I can use 1Dx for specialty shoots using different telephoto lenses and RX1 as second camera with normal fixed lens – so I do not need to bother to change lenses on 1Dx when I need wider angle lens and high quality image.
To my view this is kind of conceptual camera to show what Sony is capable of now and I think their goal is to show their technologies in action thus putting milestone in digital cameras evolution. Sometimes this is more important than making profit at the very beginning. Similar to what goldminers were doing in Alaska at earlier times - putting marks that they reach this territory ahead of others and this is their territory. Also to do all that in compact body is much bigger challenge and costs more than to do the same in the body which is twice or even more bigger . Also big challenge is lens optic design for short distance between lens and FF sensor so that all light is fully captured by sensor pixels - to ensure that light rays are fully orthogonal to the sensor surface at any pixel location on the sensor. And for faster lenses this is much more difficult than for slow lens. Also this is lens with lens shutter - which is more common for MF lenses than for FF lenses (e.g. Schneider Kreuznach leaf shutter lenses for Phase One 645dDF+ system http://www.phaseone.com/en/Camera-Systems/Leaf-Shutter-Lenses.aspx). Only this one is a big difference itself . Also low light performance should be at least 1/3 better than for new Sony A99 as there is no translucent mirror between lens and sensor.
For me they just captured industry trend (pretty much that is something that you could “feel” in the air) at early stage and embodied that in RX1. And long term evolution vector is towards mirrorless FF cameras with high quality phase detection AF directly on the sensor. Technologies are already here. It is now just matter of time and money to put all that in production. I am sure that in some near future we will see number FF mirrorless compact cameras having phase detection AF points all over the frame and not only in central area of the frame.
I think that in some time we will see pretty interesting review of this camera from Michael Reichmann on www.luminous-landscape.com. There is also already one availble on dpreview - http://www.dpreview.com/previews/sony-cybershot-dsc-rx1/


----------



## HarryWintergreen (Nov 30, 2012)

this may not be the most objective site but it's worth a deeper look though (is there anybody objective out there?): http://www.stevehuffphoto.com/2012/11/21/the-sony-rx1-digital-camera-review-part-1-an-intro-to-a-compact-powerhouse/

The RX1 is not about instead, it's about as well. I very much enjoy using the 5 D and the shorty-fourty. But to me it goes without saying the RX1 would be a much better choice for street photography. It escapes my why people are that much up in arms about the anouncement of the RX1. There's no obligation to spend 3k and buy one but one could feel tempted to ponder on why Canon shows this conspicuous lack of innovation.


----------



## Neutral (Nov 30, 2012)

Downloaded and checked RX1 raw files from DPReview - image IQ is so good – nothing comparable I believe in such form factor and beating out many FF DSLRs. 
Here are snapshots for iso50, iso1600 and iso3200 from Capture One screen using Win7 snippet tool (C1 7.01 already has preliminary support for RX1). No adjustements - C1 default setting.


----------



## Neutral (Nov 30, 2012)

And here is an example of RX1 DR range – shadows recovery at iso50


----------



## Neutral (Nov 30, 2012)

HarryWintergreen said:


> this may not be the most objective site but it's worth a deeper look though (is there anybody objective out there?): http://www.stevehuffphoto.com/2012/11/21/the-sony-rx1-digital-camera-review-part-1-an-intro-to-a-compact-powerhouse/
> <...>


Thanks, very interesting article.
Author is right telling that "It is REVOLUTIONARY instead of EVOLUTIONARY".
This is what I was meaning in my post telling that they are putting milestone in digital cameras evolution process. Somthing drastically different and starting point of new path in cameras evolution. Step up from what we have now on the market


----------



## EvilTed (Nov 30, 2012)

distant.star

Whatever!

The point I'm trying to make is that people are immediately dissing this camera because it is not a Canon or they are saying "I could do this with my Canon XXX".
Yes you could but you are missing the point.
There is no Canon full frame mirrorless and the only mirrorless they have released to date is apparently not that good.

The only other full frame mirror less camera on the market currently is the Leica M9.
It is smaller, lighter and when paired with good Leica glass, has arguably better IQ than anything Canon can muster.

A good, small, light FF Sony paired with good Zeiss glass may make an ideal competitor to a Leica M9 for a fraction of the cost (A Leica M9 + Sumicron 35mm F/2 will set you back $10K).

Go read CR guys review of it here and his opinions about why he feels the M9 makes a better street camera than a Canon DSLR...

http://www.canonrumors.com/reviews/leica-m9-a-second-opinion/

Then leave your DSLR at home and go shooting with a Fuji X-Pro 1 or Leica M on the street for a day and come back and tell me which you prefer...

ET


----------



## tron (Nov 30, 2012)

If you are willing to pay the astronomical amount that M system costs go for it. But since this is a major invesment maybe you could check for the newly announced Leica's (either type 240 or 220).


----------



## EvilTed (Dec 1, 2012)

More on the Leica M / Summicron 35/F2 comparison by Digllyod.

http://diglloyd.com/blog/2012/20121011_5-SonyRX1-lens.html.

He seems to feel that spec wise and based upon his experience of the Leica lens that the RX-1 may be a very good deal (if you can live with the fixed lens part).

Personally, I'd get the Leica M until Sony makes a removable lens variant.
This is a similar purchasing decision with Fuji (x100 over XE-1/X-Pro 1).

I prefer the results of no AA filter...

ET


----------



## EvilTed (Dec 1, 2012)

Tran,
The Leica M 240 is the new Leica (people were calling it the M10 before it was released).
24 MP CMOS sensor with no AA filter + live view and focus peaking + external EVF via hot shoe.

The thing is, while high end DSLRs can approach the IQ of the M system, they require careful matching of lens to body.
D800E + Nikon 50mm 1.2 or Zeiss 50 is being touted as "close" to M9 + Summicron 50 but you also have the weight and bulk to consider.

I hate shooting street in dangerous places where Canon or Nikon shouts cop/reporter to the locals and I have to rush shots or get the hell out of the area quickly (and yes, I have used 5D MK3 + 40mm pancake but it is still too awkward for me).
This hasn't happened when I shoot with the Fuji.

If Fuji had a FF equivalent, I'd go with it but right now there is only Leica or this new Sony in the small FF game.

ET


----------



## tron (Dec 1, 2012)

EvilTed said:


> Tran,
> The Leica M 240 is the new Leica (people were calling it the M10 before it was released).
> 24 MP CMOS sensor with no AA filter + live view and focus peaking + external EVF via hot shoe.
> 
> ...


Whatever suits you. I just mentioned the latest M bodies. I do hope that their shutter is inaudible. I think that was the case with the old ones. But it's just a thought I have no personal experience. An inaudible shutter is very helpful for street photography. I agree that the size factor is important here. Leicas, Fuji X-Pro 1 and the new Sony do indeed have the advantage here. I would prefer the Fuji system for the cheaper price relatively to Leica and the exchangeable lenses relative to Sony. But I guess if Sony looks like a small compact it is even a better stealth camera.


----------



## Aglet (Jan 9, 2013)

DxOMark rates RX1 extremely high, 93. Not surprising, given the guts inside it.

www.dxomark.com/index.php/Publications/DxOMark-Reviews/Is-the-RX1-the-compact-photojournalists-are-waiting-for/Measurement


----------



## IronChef (Jan 28, 2013)

Lens review from Spanish site.
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.dslrmagazine.com%2Fpruebas%2Fpruebas-tecnicas%2Fcarl-zeiss-sonnar-t-35-mm-f-2-para-sony-rx1-la-prueba.html

As expected. The lens is amazing


----------



## Axilrod (Jan 28, 2013)

Here are some amazing stills all shot on this one, they look pretty awesome I must admit:
http://rx1files.tumblr.com


----------



## sanj (Jan 28, 2013)

Nishi Drew said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Albi86 said:
> ...



Noooo.


----------



## tron (Jan 28, 2013)

sanj said:


> Nishi Drew said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...


Although I realize that your reasoning is correct (assuming the facts you mentioned) to me it's the other way round. If it's not actually a Zeiss lens then RX1 is not worth $2800.

In fact I believe that it would be hard to sell even at $2000. 

But please bear in mind that this is just my subjective speculation that probably has nothing to do with what is going to really happen.
We'll see...


----------



## drjlo (Jan 29, 2013)

EvilTed said:


> More on the Leica M / Summicron 35/F2 comparison by Digllyod.
> 
> http://diglloyd.com/blog/2012/20121011_5-SonyRX1-lens.html.
> 
> ...



For those willing to pay $7000 for Leica M 240.

John Dooley demonstrates The Leica M


----------



## verysimplejason (Jan 30, 2013)

There should be an RX1 variant with 24-105 F4/F2.8 lens. Add a battery grip like the Fuji XPRO and this would be almost perfect for most usage. The 35mm even if it's F2 isn't that interesting enough for its price of 3K.


----------



## pedro (Jan 30, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Cameras are obsoleted in 3-5 years, often sooner. Having a 3K body with fixed lens that will be obsolete in 5 years or less seems like overkill. I'd prefer to buy a good lens that will last for 20 or more years, and a cheap body that can be sold in 4 or 5 years. *With Sony's record of poor product support*, they will likely walk away from it in three years.
> I think this is a very limited product, aimed at those with money to burn.


Mt Spokane: That's what drove me away from Sony some 7 years ago. Started digital photography with a humble DSC-P 30 3.2 MP cam. Moved on to the DSC-F 828. While other Sony's came out they all of a sudden changed their memory cards. So no way to rely on a system here. The R1 was announced as the new big thing and soon forgotten. When I dropped the F 828 I switched to Canon. Nice lenses. Slightly cheaper bodies back in the day (2007 - 30D purchase). So here I am with a 5Diii since past summer and I don't regret it. 8)


----------



## IronChef (Jan 31, 2013)

verysimplejason said:


> There should be an RX1 variant with 24-105 F4/F2.8 lens. Add a battery grip like the Fuji XPRO and this would be almost perfect for most usage. The 35mm even if it's F2 isn't that interesting enough for its price of 3K.



A lens like that would be huge and defeats the whole purpose of the camera.


----------



## tron (Feb 1, 2013)

IronChef said:


> verysimplejason said:
> 
> 
> > There should be an RX1 variant with 24-105 F4/F2.8 lens. Add a battery grip like the Fuji XPRO and this would be almost perfect for most usage. The 35mm even if it's F2 isn't that interesting enough for its price of 3K.
> ...


+1 however, the above comment regarding the 35mm f/2 lens is valid. A similarly sized camera with exchangeable lenses though ... :


----------



## IronChef (Feb 1, 2013)

tron said:


> IronChef said:
> 
> 
> > verysimplejason said:
> ...



But you also have to consider that it's not just a 35mm f/2. It's probably the best 35 mm f/2. The lens crazy sharp. Sharper than the famed Sigma 35 f/1.4. 











Also the bokeh is butter smooth. Which is hard to achieve on a wide angle lense. http://neilvn.com/tangents/bokeh-sony-rx1-vs-nikon-35mmm-f1-4g/


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 21, 2013)

SylvesterPrce said:


> When I saw this post this morning(i'm in China,) I instantly thought that it would be my next camera. Then I opened the posting and saw a fixed focal length!!



exactly. 35mm. yuck.


----------

